# Great Prop Site!



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Hadn't seen this site mentioned as far as I've read, so I thought to share. They have incredible stuff and A LOT cheaper than most similar poor quality props around. Seems they have a little of EVERYTHING, and some really nice things you would be hard pressed to even flat-out find.

Enjoy! 

Dapper Cadaver - Halloween Props, Haunted House Decorations, Horror Prop & Gothic Decor - Dapper Cadaver


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*in my opinion...*

I think much of their stuff is HIGHER priced that what I have seen. $1000 for a ply-wood toe pincher coffin? $5000 for the deluxe?? They sell a child "dummy" for $600 with little to no detail...I can get a full zombie, detailed, painted and mounted for $600. I think you may want to look round a bit more before purchasing from these guys! Not a "flame" just an observation of what I have seen for many years.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

No worries. 

Agreed not all things are as cheap as some, but where else can you find such quality such as some of the weapons and such for less? Granted they don't squirt blood in the clear plastic blades, but they sure look more realistic for at around the same cost. 

And some things offered I would think your hard pressed to find if you want a level of authenticity?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Some of those tombstones look like cheap homemade foam ones lettered by a 12 year old and selling for $50.00. I see some of the large angel statues and bases are also items offered through catalogs like Design Toscano. Seems like this site is reselling things or offering home made stuff for exhorbitant prices. I agree with melty, shop around. A lot of equal quality less expensive things out there.


----------

